# Outside pottying and getting so dirty!



## Elizabeth Anne (Oct 11, 2013)

Layla is 10 weeks old. My breeder had me training her on pee pads indoors, but I really wanted to have her go outdoors-the vet gave me the ok to start outdoors today.

Well, omgosh! Her first trip outside and she is a hot mess! She absolutely loved being outside, but the grass is wet, the dirt is all over her and her face and legs are filthy. And, by the way, she didn't even go potty out there after 15 minutes! 

Any advice? I want her to potty outdoors, but giving her a foot bath after every trip is going to be exhausting for both of us! 

Is she too young to go potty outside anyway?


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

It is a pain in the butt!!! My Bella is outdoor potty trained and loves it outside. We just wipe her down real good. If she is "muddy" then we have to give her a foot bath. I keep wipes handy as well. Good luck!!!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Khloee only goes outside, and for the most part we are ok as being in AZ our backyard has a lot of landscaping rock. 

But the monsoons are a different story. I always have an umbrellla over Khloee and a towel and wipes at the ready. Luckily Khloee doesnt like the wet so she is in and out like a bullet. 

Maybe you can get her booties? Or baby wipes? 

Good Luck! 

Also. Please be careful. Layla is still pretty young at 10 weeks, so I would be weary of letting her outside to much. 

Again, good luck!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I personally would not have her going potty outside yet. She still hasn't finished all her shots


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The dirty feet, the mud, and nasty weather is why I use the pee pads! My other dogs were all outside trained! To me this is much easier!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Personally, I'd do the pee pad training and once her parvovirus shots are completed, you can start the outdoor training. She's very young. It's actually the MOST convenient when you have the dog dual-trained to pee pads and outdoors. It really helps if they know how to use the pad when you aren't home.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace is a pee pad baby and I love it. He loves to play outside but we only let him I. The back fenced in yard with the sod. I swear I think he holds it til he gets back in to tinkle. But nothing beats a pad at 2 am or on rainy day.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Carley is going outside but only in our yard that is completely fenced. I was told not to let her go outside any other place though....including the front yard because other dogs can get there. She has a pee pad in her tent and in her xpen. She has used both of those too.:chili: and then there is the occasional carpet. :smilie_tischkante:

I understand the rain. Sunday we took her out with an umbrella and a towel.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Please make sure she has all her shots before going outside, parvo is one scary virus. Mine did not go out until they had all the shots. 

My dogs are trained to go inside, you know why? It is much easier for me. They do potty while on walks or in the park but if we are at home, they use the UgoDog. Reason why besides being easy on me, it is to avoid being outside when it is too hot, too cold, raining or when hawks, owls or coyotes are around. :innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd be afraid to let a puppy outside on the ground before he/she has had all their puppy shots. Why don't you start out with the pee pads for now....then when the ground is dryer, start training outdoros.


----------



## Elizabeth Anne (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone so much for the responses! I honestly can't take her outside anymore! I need my girl to be clean and fluffy, LOL! She is so little and really doesn't understand what she's doing out there anyway-she thinks it's one big party and she didn't pee out there all day yesterday. Not worth it to me. I gave her a bath and she's back to pee pads (which she has no clue what they are for either)! 

By the way, my vet told me she should be ok just in my little back yard, so I went with her advice.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> I personally would not have her going potty outside yet. She still hasn't finished all her shots


I absolutely agree...as far as getting messy, you will always have that to contend with going outdoors all the time..all 3 of mine use potty pads...it's wonderful! I get mine from Walgreen's...a package of 50 is only 9.99... and sometimes they are on sale..they are good pads, and you can't beat the price..


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

both of ours is outside trained, my dh wouldn't have it any other way. And it can get messy. If you have your own yard, you may consider making a "dog run" with gravel instead of grass and dirt. Then when you start training her to go outside, use this area. Also for clean up, I have and LOVE the little coffee cup that has the bristles in it. It's called the Paw Plunger for dogs. I just fill it with warm water and a little dawn dish soap and wash her feet, then dry them. It really does work wonders. I got mine on Amazon.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> both of ours is outside trained, my dh wouldn't have it any other way. And it can get messy. If you have your own yard, you may consider making a "dog run" with gravel instead of grass and dirt. Then when you start training her to go outside, use this area. Also for clean up, I have and LOVE the little coffee cup that has the bristles in it. It's called the Paw Plunger for dogs. I just fill it with warm water and a little dawn dish soap and wash her feet, then dry them. It really does work wonders. I got mine on Amazon.


Ack! I want one of those paw plungers! Did you get the petite size???? 

What an enabler :thumbsup:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes I got the Petite size, it literally is the size of a coffee mug. My Izzy is about 10 lbs and it works great. A dog even a little bigger would work fine, smaller dogs definitely would fit.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Jane, with my first pp pad trained Maltese, I also wanted her to go outside. I eventually discovered how easy it was for her to use the pads indoors whenever she wanted. It's especially handy when it's wet/rainy outside.
I'm on my 5th Maltese and all of they have been comfortable using pp pads as well as outdoors. I think learning to go outside is important for those times you are away from home, visiting someone and she has to go. With the pads, they use them whenever they need to; absolutely stress free, no stopping what you are doing to take her outside. Trust me, it doesn't confuse them.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Just also want to state, that when Jojo's allergies are bad, I put a little vinegar in the paw plunger and when he comes in, even if his feet aren't dirty, I use this to wash the pollen off. It works great for that too.


----------



## Elizabeth Anne (Oct 11, 2013)

I love to hear that indoor and outdoor training is possible and it won't confuse her. I think this is my ultimate goal. Thanks again EVERYONE for all your comments!!!! So helpful and makes me feel like I can do this!!


----------

